# Any cool mods for the px4 storm?



## blackie

Hello im fairly new to the gun scence and recentlty purchased a px4 storm 9mm and a springfield xd40 sub compact for carry. Are there and cool mods that can be done to the px4 storm that make it a better pistol?? :watching:

btw i love this gun!! smoothest shooting handgun ive ever shot:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man

Hey Blackie, welcome to the forum.

I love my PX4 Storm. Haven't figured out what mods I might want to make to it, yet. Unless it would be shortening the trigger pull a bit.

Enjoy the gun, enjoy the forum.

WM


----------



## JimmySays

Welcome to the forum, Blackie. I am sure someone on here will have the info you desire. Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## FallGuy

The only things I have done to my PX4 .40 is a tactical light on the front and I bought the extended mag, check it out here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=9905


----------



## D-Ric902

check out this guy. David Olhasso, I've heard a lot of good things about him. I plan on sending him my PX4 to convert to a G model and trigger work.
http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/index.htm


----------



## Joeshwa24

D-Ric902 said:


> check out this guy. David Olhasso, I've heard a lot of good things about him. I plan on sending him my PX4 to convert to a G model and trigger work.
> http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/index.htm


Hey thanks for that link man... I am almost certain I am going to send mine in (after about 2000 rounds) for his Low Profile Decock/safety and the trigger job... very cool.

P.S. Fallguy... I love that sidearm....that thing is BA...


----------

